# Fishies!



## Quill (Nov 20, 2012)

Okay, so Edie always was a fussy eater, but we're pretty sure now that it's because she's allergic to chicken. We'd originally thought it was grains, but an elimination diet suggests chicken. 

So, we've ordered some puppy food without chicken (Burns Lamb and Rice), but in the meantime we're trying a few different home-cooking recipes to see what kinds of foods Edie likes. And, she has a really strong preference for fish, especially mackerel and prawns. In the past three days, she's put on weight, has a ton more energy and her coat is getting really shiny. 

It got me wondering, are there any dangers with feeding a dog entirely or mostly on fish? Will she be missing out on any important nutrients if I feed her on fish? Should I leave it raw, or cook it? I know she shouldn't have cooked bones, but are raw fishbones dangerous?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

There is a fish based kibble, Fish4dogs, which is better quality than Burns.
I feed raw fish, which has been previously frozen, as part of a balanced raw diet. Cooking only reduces the available nutrients, so feed raw if she likes it. The bones are soft and edible. 
Whole fish such as mackerel are a complete meal from a raw-feeding viewpoint, because it has the correct ratio of meat/bone organs. Plus the oils are beneficial as you are already seeing. I don't think an exclusively fish diet would be a good idea though, with raw we aim to feed as wide a variety of meats as possible. A complete diet with raw fish added would be a good compromise if you didn't want to go 100% raw.


----------



## Quill (Nov 20, 2012)

Edie hates the Fish4Dogs kibble, I have no idea why though! Got a sample bag of the Premium and the Superior, and she literally spat both of them out. She loves the Sea Jerky Tiddlers though! Damned fusspot


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Orijen 6 fish and Acana Pacifica are both 5 star kibbles that are fish based, both need importing from Canada though, so not cheap, but excellent products if you want to feed kibble.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would try going raw if Edie likes it and it suits her. It really is the best way to feed IMO, I wouldn't go back to kibble now. You might even find that she can tolerate raw chicken, a lot of dogs struggle with it cooked but are fine on raw. Lots of great advice available on here if you decide to give it a go.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

What about Ziwi Peak Venison and Fish?


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

I second Ziwipeak Vension and Fish. I agree that meat sources should be rotated but if you really like him on fish you could try looking for foods that have multiple meat sources in one flavor. Acana uses fish in multiple flavors while they have Acana Pacifica that is all fish. 

Also, I though raw fish was bad for dogs. I don't know a lot about raw so can someone please elaborate?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Raw fish is perfectly safe to feed, although I do avoid salmon. I only feed fish that has been frozen for 2 weeks to eliminate any parasites.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I wouldn't feed a diet of only fish, though. A balanced raw diet requires multiple protein sources. If you decide to feed kibble, you could supplement with a few meals of fish without worry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

Fish is a perfectly acceptable (great, in fact) protein to feed. Our large dogs are on Acana Pacifica, and little dogs are on ZiwiPeak Venison & Fish with excellent results all around. There is no reason you can't feed a 100% fish diet. In fact, we would all be healthier if we ate mostly fish. 

I am not sure why people in general are so uncomfortable with fish as a complete protein source. This goes for people and dogs. The protein is great, the fat ratios are PERFECT (in wild caught, always avoid farmed) and it has a far better nutritional profile than the chicken that makes up most dogs (and peoples') diets.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Back in the day, when sled dogs were fed, they were fed only fish! They thrived on it. The alaskan sledders just tossed some fish to their team, and that was that. Now when we are more 'knowledgable' about diet, we seem to debunk that theory? (of course I know that chi's are not sled dogs, but the diet seems safe)


----------



## Quill (Nov 20, 2012)

susan davis said:


> Back in the day, when sled dogs were fed, they were fed only fish! They thrived on it. The alaskan sledders just tossed some fish to their team, and that was that. Now when we are more 'knowledgable' about diet, we seem to debunk that theory? (of course I know that chi's are not sled dogs, but the diet seems safe)


Yay, I'd heard about that too, it's what gave me the idea in the first place! To be honest (and I know this isn't a popular theory), I think dogs are amazingly adaptable facultative (rather than obligate) carnivores, and can probably thrive on lots of different diets. After all, working dogs have been performing at peak for hundreds of years before we invented the freeze-dryer


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Totally agree, it was this ability to survive on a wide variety of foods that allowed wolves to become domestic dogs. Look at all the dogs eating carbohydrate based kibble today, there would have been no carbohydrate in a wild canids diet.
I still think that for optimum health though, we should feed as carnivores, the digestive system of a dog is geared to it.


----------



## prettylola (Nov 13, 2012)

I have never fed my pups fish. I guess I never really thought about it but it does make sense that they would like it. I have only fed them lamb, beef and chicken.


----------

